# June 25 ABBA show at Qualcomm



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Register 1 dog for both shows for $30

DOUBLE ABBA SHOW!!
2 ABBA Licensed Shows
Plus Bully Fun Show
Jr. Bully Showman
Kids w/Pitz
CASH PRIZES & CRAZY GIVEWAYS!
KIDS ACTIVITY BOOK!
Jr. Showman 1st thru 6th Place ribbons and trophies

Gates Open 8:30 am
Registration 9:30 am
Show 1 starts 11:30 am
Show 2 starts approx 1:30 pm

Booth prices:
10 x 10 = $50 2 wristbands & 4 dogs
10 x 20 = $100 4 wristbands & 6 dogs
10 x 30 = $150 6 wristbands & 8 dogs
10 x 40 = $200 8 wristbands & 10 dogs

Buy your booth by June 11th and 
get Buy One Get One Free
Pay $50 and get 10 x 20
Pay $100 and get 10 x 40


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Members
I will take pictures,and post them a few day's after the show.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

